# Fracino Contempo Non responsive



## Scott Bennett (Nov 12, 2021)

Just purchased a second hand Fracino contempo, connected up to electricity / water

Opened manual valve to fill boiler, Heats up and builds pressure to steam wands and hot water valve

machine will not do anything else, all buttons are completely unresponsive, pump will not run, autofill does not work, lights on flowmeters flash.

have used a multimeter and no voltage to any components but boiler heats fine.

Any suggestions would be great?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Scott Bennett Welcome to the forum. How old is it, was it sold as working, how did you acquire it?


----------



## Scott Bennett (Nov 12, 2021)

Hi

Its a 2013 machine, it was purchased off ebay but came from a chain pub so would have been serviced regularly.

The seller had not tested it so was sold as spares or repair.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

OK, this is possibly why he stopped using it.

First thing to do is open the case of the machine and check the wiring for anything, burned, shorted, loose or obviously disconnected. Take photographs as well. At the same time look for leaks onto anything electronic. I assume this is a multigroup model that only works via direct water mains connection? Also it's not a dual fuel?


----------



## Scott Bennett (Nov 12, 2021)

Have had a look inside, no burning or loose cables, no water leaking

Have checked solinoid valves are not seized, just doesn't seem to be any power to them


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Scott Bennett said:


> Have had a look inside, no burning or loose cables, no water leaking
> 
> Have checked solinoid valves are not seized, just doesn't seem to be any power to them


 There wouldn't be, In the normal course of things they would not be energised unless performing a shot, autofilling etc..

I guess you need to contact Fracino, as guessing could get expensive.


----------



## andy bev (Nov 1, 2014)

Hi sorry to upset you with this reply but the main PCB sounds like it's up the proverbial swanny. The fill and the heads are controlled by the PCB the boiler is controlled by its own pressure switch


----------



## Scott Bennett (Nov 12, 2021)

If i fit a new pcb will it require programming?


----------

